
Show HN: ExtenduS – enabling customization and integration of SaaS platforms - nwb-ella
https://www.extendus.io/
======
KajMagnus
It'd be interesting to hear about some example integrations / extensions /
thins people might create in the future?

E.g. a Disqus alternative? Or maybe an Excel spreadsheet (sort of embedded in
the main page?) ?

(PS. Minor: This image is 3.8 MB, took a while to load:
[https://d33wubrfki0l68.cloudfront.net/011fa185757dd5ea3e9e9f...](https://d33wubrfki0l68.cloudfront.net/011fa185757dd5ea3e9e9ff9b445f3be074c7f6f/0859e/static/intro-
element@3x-3284458c860b19a7001c731f078e0f4a.png) — if it's smaller, the whole
page will look faster, giving a better impression of the website & integration
software.)

------
mtmail
I kind of understand what it tries to accomplish but more examples on the
homepage would help. E.g. "Rapidly meet prospects' unique requirements" could
be followed by a specific example.

~~~
yancybul
Hey, Im the CTO & Co-founder of ExtenduS. That's great feedback, we are on it!
Thanks!

------
Jamstacki
Will users be aware that they are "running" in extendus? I mean does it feel
like a plugin(=intercom)?

~~~
yancybul
Hey, Im the CTO & Co-founder of ExtenduS. Not that much, we are aiming for the
product to be fully embeddable in your SaaS, just like Auth0, Stripe, Disqus.

------
billconan
this looks cool, but what if a user messes up my database? how does it work?

~~~
yancybul
Hey, Im the CTO & Co-founder of ExtenduS. The product is multi-tenant, your
users are isolated from one to another and from your SaaS product.

~~~
billconan
I don't understand. Say, I'm a user, I want to implement an extension to reply
another user's comment automatically. To do that, I need to access the
database of user comments. And then I mistakenly remove all comments from the
other user?

~~~
yancybul
At the moment users can only customize their own account. In the future a user
can install an app in their account that was build by a developer, but the app
will only have access to the user account.

